# 10" lathe differences?



## Tamper84 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey guys. I don't know south bends to well. But if I were checking out a 10" sb, how do you tell a difference between a heavy ten or a regular one? Assuming there is a difference. If there is a difference what is it? 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Jonesturf (Dec 30, 2012)

Spindle bore size. Heavy 10's have a 1-3/8" spindle bore. There is also the 10R which looks like a Heavy 10 but has a smaller spindle bore. The 10k are similar to the 9" lathes. They are smaller like a 7/8" or 1" bore.


----------



## Ed T (Dec 30, 2012)

From 10 feet away, the quickest way to tell the difference between the 10L (logically the 10 L is the "heavy") and a 10K is that the lever that engages the lead screw on the apron is just a casting on the 9-10K and on the 10L (heavy) it is a casting with a chrome knob to grab onto. If you have a choice, I'd be looking for a 10L, but you can do a lot of work with the lighter unit as well. Don't know much (anything) about the 10R, but the 1 3/8" spindle hole makes it possible to run a 5C collet as well as fit larger stock through the spindle which is a big help.


----------



## Tamper84 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you guys!!! 

Chris


----------



## fastback (Jan 9, 2013)

One other thing that I can think of is if you have a taper attachment on a 10L it is the type that you need not disconnect the cross feed screw nut for it to work.  Much nicer set-up.


----------



## GK1918 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey Paul did you see Keith Fenners hydraulic taper att.  thats slick.


----------



## Pacer (Jan 9, 2013)

Im no authority on SB's but I have picked up a few tidbits along...

The "heavy 10' or "10L" is often referred to as the "Gunsmiths lathe" probably for a couple reasons - the 1 3/8" spindle bore which will allow a gun barrel to go through, and the small physical size of the spindle head. These along with the fact that the heavy 10 is just a hellava nice lathe!

Its companion 10" is referred to as a "10K" which just superceded the 9", and just 'expanded' to the 10" size. The 9 & 10 are virtually identical. It is also a hellava nice lathe.

I think the majority of us if having a choice between 2 similar conditioned lathes would take the heavy 10 - I certainly would.


----------



## fastback (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes, I did see Keith's taper attachment.  I had never seen one before.  How about his 13 inch Southbend and how he had to move it.  He was only allowed 1/2 hour per day 2 days per week.  He had to dismantle it piece by piece and carry it out of the basement.  Wow.

Paul


----------



## JPigg55 (Jan 9, 2013)

Here's a link that might help you out:
http://www.wswells.com/serial_number.html

This is a copy/paste of some of the info there.

The *serial number* is stamped on the tailstock end of the bed between the flat- and v-ways. It Is used to determine the size and type of lathe, plus any special features or attachments. The earliest records show that lathes were numbered sequentially, beginning with 700, in July 1910, and ending with 186,514 March 1947. After that date, a new numbering system added a three letter code to indicate 1) the swing, 2) the gear and apron combination and the location of the drive, and 3) the spindle hole size, type of swing, and special features.
Another very old *South Bend Page* from Robert Lang that explains the new numbering system.


Swing
Gear, Apron, and Drive
Spindle and Swing Type 
 N=
9 inch
K=
Quick Change Gear (QCG), Friction Feed Apron,
Underneath Motor Drive (UMD)
R=
Regular Spindle Hole,
Standard Swing
K=
Light 10 inch (10K)
P=
Standard Change Gear,
Friction Feed Apron, UMD
L=
Large Spindle Hole,
Standard Swing
R=
Heavy 10 inch (10R or 10L)
A=
Quick Change Gear (QCG), Friction Feed Apron,
Overhead Countershaft Drive(CS)
E=
Regular Spindle Hole,
Raised Swing
T=
13 inch
B=
Standard Change Gear (SCG),
Friction Feed Apron, CS
D=
Large Spindle Hole,
Raised Swing
F=
14 1/2 inch
C=
Standard Change Gear (SCG),
Screw Feed Gear, CS
T=
Turret
H=
16 and 16/24
Y=
Standard Change Gear (SCG),
Screw Feed Gear, UMD
X=
Special
C=
CamLock Spindle
K=
Taper Key Lock Spindle


----------

